# American Motorbike third Sun. motorbike ride in Long Beach Ca.



## oddball (Jun 17, 2011)

Monthly motorbike ride this Sun.6/19 at 10am.Meet at Sipology 448 Broadway,Long Beach Ca.90802.Pre 1936 motorbikes only, ladies with prewar bikes.Location changes every month,sponsor a ride in your town. 
Cliff


----------



## slick (Jun 20, 2011)

This was an awesome ride for anyone in the neighborhood with a motorbike. I rode with these guys and had a ton of fun and took some pictures i'll try and post up here soon of some awesome bikes!! Thanks gang for the great sunday ride! I had a blast and will see you again soon.


----------



## alroad (Jun 20, 2011)

I lost your Tele Cliff ! *+*+
Tks Uncle Al


----------



## oddball (Jun 23, 2011)

Was a great ride, next month will probably be at Walts in Newport Beach if his shop is done.Got some amazing rides with amazing bikes planned for the future.
Thanks Chris for coming out,your a good guy.Hey Al love to see you on the next ride here's my digits (562)716-2203


----------

